# Pressemeldung: Angelmesse/Tag der offenen Tür



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2006)

Am 24. und 25. März findet bei GFP Angelbedarf in Schallbruch eine Angelmesse/Tag der offenen Tür statt.
Infos/Kontakt:
Telefon +49-2456-501438 
Fax +49-2456-1757 
E-Mail gf.paulus@t-online.de

Hier gehts zum kommentieren und diskutieren>>>


----------

